# commodore sx-64 1984



## scrapit (Mar 1, 2010)

does anybody know anything about these old computers? i would hate to rip this apart for scrap when it could be worth alot more to a collector. i know nothing about this computer it is old. all i have is the power cord and the computer. what would somthing like this be worth??


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 1, 2010)

E-bay.


----------



## Scott2357 (Mar 1, 2010)

It's definatly collectable but not sure of the value. I have one of these myself 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 2, 2010)

There isn't a lot of PM:s inside these computers. They were targeted towards a home market and built as cheaply as possible. Here in Sweden I sell them on an auction site and usually get $40-$50 each.
There is a sound chip inside, AY-8910, that is worth money too, so even without power supply or slightly damaged you usually get a good price.

eBay is the way to refine this computer.

/Göran


----------



## dick b (Mar 2, 2010)

Check this out.

http://www.vintage-computer.com/vcforum/

People with an interest with what you have.

dickb


----------



## scrapit (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone all the advice was very helpful. 
Brad


----------

